# T.V. or Bottle



## privvydigger (Dec 26, 2008)

Man I saw a beautiful 52' plasma HDTV top of the line........Can't afford it of course...............as I gaze accross the room at an emerald green double collared squat that could put that T.V. on the wall............oh........the madness


----------



## annie44 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in the 46 inch Bravia club, too - I tell you what set me back a bit was paying to have it mounted on my wall, and having an electrical outlet installed behind it so that you don't see any of the cords.  That being said, it really is a great TV with a fantastic picture (especially when watching Blue Ray DVD's).


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 26, 2008)

We just bought the 52" LCD Sony... with BlueRay and a good surround sound system... awesome!

 I bought the TV on Black Friday at Sears... had them do a price match, then opened an account for an additional 10% discount. All said... over 50% off retail.


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 26, 2008)

Although, back to the initial intention of thread... 

 Would I pull a collection bottle off my shelf for a TV... hell NO! 
 In 5 years, the TV will be worth 1/4 of the price, and your bottle will hold it's own. 

 I try to keep the expenses and my collection completely seperate. Find a way to budget for both while staying within your means.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

52'' 46''  Wow as I watch my 19'' oh and no cable haven't received a TV station other than PBS in over 5 years now . No longer get that sense moving into the downtown .Thank ya Lord for the library .Got me one of those government deals on a digital  box but as most things of that nature doesn't work here in good old Maysville unless you put up a 50' foot tower with an antenna. Oh had a 17'' flat for my computer until it went black .Now I got a  17'' by 30'' in depth Samsung cost 5 buck .Prays the Lord for yard sales .Broken down as I 'am spending as much time in as I do .Wouldn't give up one of my collection bottles unless  one of my Children were very ill or my Wife . Do anything for them.Yea I miss the WWF oh yea they don't call it that any more do they. Oh well watch on my fellow bottle collectors up grade TVs and  sale those inks .I'll save so as to help you out my friends . 
     bill


----------



## mikmis (Dec 26, 2008)

no way i would do it privydigger electronics just aren't built to last these days in 10 to 15 years the tv will be at the end of its life and you'll be wishing ya had that bottle back .take out a loan or just save up and get that 52 incher .we bought a 42 inch lcd samsung about 2 years ago and my 6yo son tryed to run a plastic sward through one of the cartoon character on some cartoon he was watching. it started out as a pin dot and has grown to about and inch in diameter there is also a black line about 3 inches long on the opposite side . if ya have kids i would definatly make sure its out of reach .


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 26, 2008)

The bottle in question is not what I collect rather what I've dug to get the things I collect.  It is regaurded as the 3rd or 4th hardest and rarest for a different town.
 Here's a pic
 p.s. I might be able to by a used car also! lol
 privvydigger


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 26, 2008)

If you dont want the bottle then whats the problem?  Personally I don't care for TV to much, didn't care for computers much either until I figured out how much research was available at the tip of my fingers... I still dont care for it that much...

 I would buy something else with the money....  Get a decent tv, and put the rest into bottles!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

Think about it... 

 Your (non-bottle digging) friends come over and say "WOW! Great T.V.! Bet that set you back a bit! - When'd you hit the lottery?" How many people can say it only set them back a bottle? We'd probably be the only people thinking maybe you're nuts for parting with it for a 52 inch t.v. 
 Are you married? Would your wife appreciate it? Does your retirement depend on the bottles on your walls? 

 These are not decisions we can make for you... but seriously - Lobey is right... it is a piece of glass. A mighty nice piece of glass... you have to decide if staring at that bottle is more enjoyable than watching the good-ole giant boob-tube.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2008)

Tell you a trick I learned that keeps me watching TV and I still have all my bottles.. (maybe not all my marbles!) ..don't buy a bigger TV, just move your head closer to it!!


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 26, 2008)

Excuse me if it's one you don't collect and can do without  let her go . Yep and Lobeys right its just a piece of glass but is it one ya can get agian if ya want ? Get what ya want why ya can . Course me Id just invest it back into some silly ink bottle . 
       bill


----------



## T D (Dec 26, 2008)

only if I had two of 'em


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2008)

Negative I say keep the bottle.You never know if you will find another like it.I know I won't find another flask like the P.E .
  I have a outdated RCA colortrack 2000, its old as dirt but it still works.A new TV will be old and out dated  one day,a good bottle will never get out dated,it will just grow "older" with grace [] you will still be able to look at it and say ewwww awwwwww but the once new tv will be in the trash.[:'(]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

My aunt & uncle's t.v.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

one more for size....


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 26, 2008)

its getting easier and easier nice pics


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 27, 2008)

funny this thread came up............  the wifey pooh and I have been discussing upgrading our 48" Panasonic projection job. it's about 6-7 years old. prices are really enticing..........  that said, after this christmas season, you would think large ticket purchasing is gonna hit the wall till the income tax returns start rolling in. we decided to hold off and keep our eyes open over the next month or two. it's a buyers market. 

 go Nittany Lions  !!!


 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 27, 2008)

good thought better to wait


----------



## div2roty (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd hold off, prices will keep dropping for a while, but then my tv is pretty old.  I only use it to really watch sports as I probably watch more sitcoms on my laptop.  Go Pitt Panthers!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersMax (Dec 27, 2008)

Definitely it would be the bottle for me because I'm not much of a TV person. 10 years from now your TV will be a worthless hunk of junk and the bottle worth at least double of what it is now. I get more enjoyment looking at a nice bottle than any TV could ever provide. Most of the big box stores are so inclined now to move their merchandise  that you can likely get some good financing at  0% or close to. That way you could keep your bottle and have that box you want.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2008)

AMEN, LOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I've decided to keep the bottle and sell my soul.......


----------

